# d'autant plus que



## alenaro

_D'autant plus que_...devrait etre traduit avec l'italien _tanto più che_...?

--> On ne peut rien lui dire, _d'autant plus qu'_il a fait son mieux.


----------



## summer rain

*Sì*, appunto.

Non si pu*ò* dire niente, tanto pi*ù* che ha fatto tutto ci*ò* che poteva.


----------



## Mathieu12345

il a fait *de *son mieux


----------



## alenaro

Merci beaucoup, Mat!


----------



## nestore

Salut!
Voici un petit rappel grammatical:


*1) d'autant plus...que : tanto più...quanto più  *(comparative)*

2) d'autant plus+adjectif+que : tanto più...in quanto *(consécutive)*
3) d'autant que+verbe : tanto più che *(consécutive)


----------

